# First time in a shirt.



## Big Worm (Aug 3, 2012)

What a bitch.  This is gonna take me some time to figure out.  I had a hard time finding where to bring it down to and the travel path back up is tricky.  It was late in the workout and I had already went fairly heavy raw so im sure that had something to do with it.  Anyway, if you have the chance to try a shirt, do it.  Its nice just for the experience and to feel something different.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> What a bitch.  This is gonna take me some time to figure out.  I had a hard time finding where to bring it down to and the travel path back up is tricky.  It was late in the workout and I had already went fairly heavy raw so im sure that had something to do with it.  Anyway, if you have the chance to try a shirt, do it.  Its nice just for the experience and to feel something different.



I hope you have a crew to spot you. When you fail in a shirt it's at the top where your triceps give out. Catastrophe!!! 

It is weird though. Like the shirt is trying to squeeze the life out of you at the bottom. 

Take a look at some shirted bench instruction vids... There are two schools to watch for. Check out Lois Simmons at Westside Barbell and Sebastian Burns at Metal Militia. 

Keep in mind where your bar path is depends on the shirt. Each shirt has its own sweet spot and you'll need to find it. Nice and slow on the decent and it will kinda steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have never tried one... This is on my to do list tho...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I have never tried one... This is on my to do list tho...



Just don't tell Gfunky lol...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey big Worm what were you wearing for a shirt? Gonna try a DL suit or briefs too? Plans to compete equipped?


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 4, 2012)

Pillar, the shirt was a Titan F6.  We always have a spotter(s).  It was a quick little trial at the end of the night so I didnt spend much time in it.  6 reps I think, all off of a 3 board and worked up to 500.  Just need more time in it to get the hang of it.  I have worn briefs but never a suit.  There is a meet in November that Ill probably do if I can get the training in for it.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 12, 2012)

i want to get strong enough to compete in a bench contest


----------



## theminister (Nov 12, 2012)

Mate you should try and experience a suit next!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 16, 2012)

all the guys i train with use shirts when they compete.  there isn't that much too it bro.  i bench 335 raw now so i'm gonna get in a shirt soon.   elbows in at the bottom and flare them out as you go up.  as pillarofbalance said it gets harder as you go up but thats what spotters are for  if you're training with dudes in shirts i'm sure they know how to spot.  give it hell dude.


----------



## Georgia (Nov 17, 2012)

I think when I go for 185 next week I will wear one.


----------

